# Pollen Prices



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been selling honey for years but I will be selling pollen this summer for the first time.
Small jars holding 4 oz. Just curious what locally harvested pollen is bringing in your area when sold
directly from beekeeper to the consumer. 

Thanks for any input you might have...


----------



## MissHoney (Apr 17, 2016)

Another beek near me sells an 8 oz jar for $8.00.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

We put ours in queenline jars $2 an ounce sells real well


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, I think about $2 an ounce will be about right in this area too. Thanks...

Must not be too many out there selling pollen but, if you are, what are you getting for it?


----------



## Christina (Oct 16, 2012)

We sell 4oz fresh bee pollen for $10.00.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Christina,
I haven't weighed any yet, but I'm thinking that 4 oz would be about an 8 oz honey jar filled with pollen. Does that sound about right? What container do you use for 4 oz of pollen?


----------

